# Hello from Wales



## Eggotchi (Oct 22, 2016)

Hiya,
My name is Nikki and I am an adult onset type 1 diabetic. I was diagnosed 8 years ago after my 2nd child was born.

Due to a number of problems I rather lost control of my sugars, and my last two hba1c's have been 95 (10.8 in old money!). I am now working hard to try and get it all back under control and am already finding it useful to read through the old posts on the forum. 

Looking forward to getting to know you 
Nikki


----------



## Owen (Oct 22, 2016)

Bora da


----------



## Eggotchi (Oct 22, 2016)

Nos da, Owen


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 22, 2016)

Eek! Another one!! Us Celts and Picts will outnumber the English in here soon... with any luck. 

Welcome to the forum Eggotchi, what Owen said (as long as it was polite that is). I'm another late starter, diagnosed as LADA at 52 after 6 months maskerading as T2. What insulin have 'they' got you on?


----------



## Eggotchi (Oct 22, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Welcome to the forum Eggotchi, what Owen said (as long as it was polite that is).


Hehe, it was, he said good morning  i replied good night! 

I'm on lantus and novorapid at the moment, 26 daily on lantus and a 1/9 ratio on the novorapid. Gradually getting my levels down, thankfully!


----------



## Owen (Oct 22, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Eek! Another one!! Us Celts and Picts will outnumber the English in here soon... with any luck.
> 
> Welcome to the forum Eggotchi, what Owen said (as long as it was polite that is). I'm another late starter, diagnosed as LADA at 52 after 6 months maskerading as T2. What insulin have 'they' got you on?


Don't worry I am half Scottish as well


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 22, 2016)

Eggotchi said:


> Hehe, it was, he said good morning  i replied good night!
> 
> I'm on lantus and novorapid at the moment, 26 daily on lantus and a 1/9 ratio on the novorapid. Gradually getting my levels down, thankfully!


Good to know it's working. Hopefully, things will settle down for you soon. May I suggest you get yourself a copy of Carbs & Cals, either the book or the app, they're a great way to figure out the carbs in standard foods and meals.


----------



## Owen (Oct 22, 2016)

Eggotchi said:


> Hehe, it was, he said good morning  i replied good night!
> 
> I'm on lantus and novorapid at the moment, 26 daily on lantus and a 1/9 ratio on the novorapid. Gradually getting my levels down, thankfully!


Yes sorry, I start shift at 1am so forget what time of day it is. @Jonsi is from North Wales and will no doubt say hello. My family originate from Senghenydd. Another famous mining disaster town.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 22, 2016)

Oops! I really should read ALL of the post before replying. I just spotted the 8 years bit. 'Grandma, suck, eggs. Sorry


----------



## Eggotchi (Oct 22, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Oops! I really should read ALL of the post before replying. I just spotted the 8 years bit. 'Grandma, suck, eggs. Sorry



Hehe, don't worry! 
I do have a couple of copies of carbs and cals and find it very helpful  and besides, given i'm struggling with my control, feel free to teach any egg sucking tricks you may know!


----------



## Eggotchi (Oct 22, 2016)

Owen said:


> Yes sorry, I start shift at 1am so forget what time of day it is. @Jonsi is from North Wales and will no doubt say hello. My family originate from Senghenydd. Another famous mining disaster town.



Ah. Definitely early morning for you then!! Hope you have a good shift! 
Not sure where Senghenydd is, but we're up north near Llandudno.


----------



## Owen (Oct 22, 2016)

Not too far from Caerphilly, Merthyr and Aberfan. Ironically over 500 people died in two mining disasters.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 22, 2016)

Eggotchi said:


> Hehe, don't worry!
> I do have a couple of copies of carbs and cals and find it very helpful  and besides, given i'm struggling with my control, feel free to teach any egg sucking tricks you may know!


Control? Ah yes, I've heard of it, I believe it may even be possible... just as soon as my pesky, pernicious pancreas stops playing games with me. There are folk on here who manage the trick far better than I do and I have no doubt they'll be along to share they're expertise. 

My best tool, given that I'm unable to get much exercise, is the low carb thing. I try to stay away from all the lovely, devilish stuff like bread, spuds, pasta and rice. I say try, I don't always succeed. Other than that, I have no clue.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 22, 2016)

Actually that sounded pretty negative, but I'm really doing quite well with the diabetes these days. My last four HbAs have all been the same at 5.5, I even got a 5.2 since I've been on MDI and now basal/bolus. So something's working.


----------



## Owen (Oct 22, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Control? Ah yes, I've heard of it, I believe it may even be possible... just as soon as my pesky, pernicious pancreas stops playing games with me. There are folk on here who manage the trick far better than I do and I have no doubt they'll be along to share they're expertise.
> 
> My best tool, given that I'm unable to get much exercise, is the low carb thing. I try to stay away from all the lovely, devilish stuff like bread, spuds, pasta and rice. I say try, I don't always succeed. Other than that, I have no clue.


Got to say it is easier managing insulin with a predictable diet.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 23, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Oct 23, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! 
I'm another adult onset type 1  there's a fair few of us here! 
Going on from the carbs and cals thing, I can highly recommended the carbs and cals app, if you have a smart phone, which is really useful when you're eating out! 
The other thing that I've found really helps my control, is (trying) not to snack too much between meals, it keeps my BG steadier I find!


----------



## Eggotchi (Oct 23, 2016)

Agreed. I am sometimes awful for snacking but i am trying hard not to be!


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Oct 23, 2016)

Eggotchi said:


> Agreed. I am sometimes awful for snacking but i am trying hard not to be!



I find it particularly hard at work - especially during Bake Off times as everyone brings in delicious baked goods!


----------



## Jonsi (Oct 23, 2016)

Bore da Nikki...welcome to the forum. Another Gog here, I'm just along the coast from you on sunny Anglesey. Until June this year my control was right out of the window but it's starting to get better now. This place helps a lot - it's also good fun. 

Hwyl 
Jonsi


----------



## Owen (Oct 23, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Bore da Nikki...welcome to the forum. Another Gog here, I'm just along the coast from you on sunny Anglesey. Until June this year my control was right out of the window but it's starting to get better now. This place helps a lot - it's also good fun.
> 
> Hwyl
> Jonsi


Taf's rule Gog's drool.


----------



## Jonsi (Oct 23, 2016)

Many moons ago someone from South Wales asked me "we call you lot up North 'Gogs'...what do you call us down South?
"Ba****ds!" I replied.


----------



## Owen (Oct 23, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Many moons ago someone from South Wales asked me "we call you lot up North 'Gogs'...what do you call us down South?
> "Ba****ds!" I replied.


Did you say, liberated, modern trendy, friendly etc


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 23, 2016)

Eggotchi said:


> Hiya,
> My name is Nikki and I am an adult onset type 1 diabetic. I was diagnosed 8 years ago after my 2nd child was born.
> 
> Due to a number of problems I rather lost control of my sugars, and my last two hba1c's have been 95 (10.8 in old money!). I am now working hard to try and get it all back under control and am already finding it useful to read through the old posts on the forum.
> ...


Good luck Eggoch with bg etc


----------



## Eggotchi (Oct 23, 2016)

Hey Jonsi! Anglesey is gorgeous, we pop up there quite a bit


----------



## Owen (Oct 23, 2016)

Eggotchi said:


> Hey Jonsi! Anglesey is gorgeous, we pop up there quite a bit


Look I'm being ignored now, because I'm not a Gogh and I speak Wenglish


----------



## Eggotchi (Oct 23, 2016)

Not ignoring you! I'm only recently 'welsh' (using the term loosely!) having moved here last year. So far my language skills are somewhat limited, i am learning though!


----------



## Owen (Oct 23, 2016)

Eggotchi said:


> Not ignoring you! I'm only recently 'welsh' (using the term loosely!) having moved here last year. So far my language skills are somewhat limited, i am learning though!


You gonna have to learn fast or they'll burn your house down  Just playing


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 23, 2016)

Eggotchi said:


> Ah. Definitely early morning for you then!! Hope you have a good shift!
> Not sure where Senghenydd is, but we're up north near Llandudno.


I spent my formative years in Colwyn Bay but am now in mid Wales.

Welcome to the forum. 

Andy


----------



## trophywench (Oct 23, 2016)

Owen said:


> You gonna have to learn fast or they'll burn your house down  Just playing



LOL 'Come home to a real fire ...' - not funny at the time if you happened to have done what they said after that.  However - to lighten the mood, I can confirm 'What's got a hazelnut in every bite?' now - since one shat on me out of the tree he was up in August!  And it HURT !


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 23, 2016)

And getting back to your plan to improve control ....

The main things that improved my levels were
- avoiding snacking between meals
- the timing of my bolus before meals (dependent on type of food and BG prior to meal)
- don't sit down for at least 15 minutes after a meal
- finding out which foods spiked my BG (by using a Libre)


----------



## Eggotchi (Oct 24, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> And getting back to your plan to improve control ....
> 
> The main things that improved my levels were
> - avoiding snacking between meals
> ...



Thanks!
The exercise part of things is a problem for me sadly as I also have ME and am being assessed for other neurological conditions. I am trying the other advice though!


----------



## stephknits (Oct 24, 2016)

Welcome, glad you found us. Another late bloomer here . I have a Welsh dad, but now live in suffolk, which is a long way away.  Still try to get over in the holidays, we went to the Gower last time - tidy


----------



## Eggotchi (Oct 24, 2016)

stephknits said:


> Welcome, glad you found us. Another late bloomer here . I have a Welsh dad, but now live in suffolk, which is a long way away.  Still try to get over in the holidays, we went to the Gower last time - tidy



It is a fab place to visit! 
Love your name btw! I do a lot of knitting and other wool crafts


----------



## stephknits (Oct 24, 2016)

Eggotchi said:


> It is a fab place to visit!
> Love your name btw! I do a lot of knitting and other wool crafts


There are quite a few of us crafty folks on here, there is a thread (sorry) in off the subject about crafts somehow here with lots of amazing things people have made.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 24, 2016)

Have a look at Procraftination in off the subject


----------

